# ACMEUninstaller problems



## fors78 (Apr 9, 2012)

I am running CM9, latest nightly. I have used acmeuninstaller on two different touchpads now because I wanted to change some things and/or wipe everything to give the touchpad to someone else. The problem I have had on both touchpads is after running acmeuninstaller and booting into webos, windows no longer recognizes the USB drive and asks to format the touchpad so I cant explore the files on the touchpad. I found the way around this is after running acmeuninstaller and booting into webos, to run "full secure erase" in webos and that fixes the problem, but that takes quite a while. So my question is, does anyone know how to not have this problem after acmeuninstaller? Is there another version of acmeuninstaller I should be using? Or is this something I just have to put up with? Thanks.


----------



## fors78 (Apr 9, 2012)

Anyone else have this problem and found a fix?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

fors78 said:


> I am running CM9, latest nightly. I have used acmeuninstaller on two different touchpads now because I wanted to change some things and/or wipe everything to give the touchpad to someone else. The problem I have had on both touchpads is after running acmeuninstaller and booting into webos, windows no longer recognizes the USB drive and asks to format the touchpad so I cant explore the files on the touchpad. I found the way around this is after running acmeuninstaller and booting into webos, to run "full secure erase" in webos and that fixes the problem, but that takes quite a while. So my question is, does anyone know how to not have this problem after acmeuninstaller? Is there another version of acmeuninstaller I should be using? Or is this something I just have to put up with? Thanks.


If you are going to give it to someone else, you are going to want to do a secure full erase anyway.


----------



## fors78 (Apr 9, 2012)

nevertells said:


> If you are going to give it to someone else, you are going to want to do a secure full erase anyway.


I agree. But there have been a couple times where something went wrong with my android install, like on my mom's touchpad yesterday it had the "too many apps on SD card bug" which I didnt know about until after it happened. So I ended up using acmeuninstaller and was gonna reinstall android but when I booted into webos to make the cminstall folder I couldn't because of this bug, had to do the erase first. So I really was just wanting to know if there is a way around this when using acmeuninstaller for future reference.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

fors78 said:


> I agree. But there have been a couple times where something went wrong with my android install, like on my mom's touchpad yesterday it had the "too many apps on SD card bug" which I didnt know about until after it happened. So I ended up using acmeuninstaller and was gonna reinstall android but when I booted into webos to make the cminstall folder I couldn't because of this bug, had to do the erase first. So I really was just wanting to know if there is a way around this when using acmeuninstaller for future reference.


I always put the files I am going to need to reinstall CM on the TouchPad before I run the uninstaller. So once I am in the WebOS recovery mode, I run the uninstaller, go back to recovery mode, and run the installer. I have had the most problem free success by putting only CWM and Moboot in the cminstall folder and the rom and gapps in another folder that I created. Running the install gets me moboot and cwm installed. Then I use cwm to install the rom, check the installation and then again to install gapps.


----------

